# Top 3 e/s?



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

What are your favorite/most versatile color and neutral MAC eye shadows?

I'll post mine after I take another look at my collection!


----------



## melliquor (May 5, 2008)

Rose Blanc
Woodwinked
Signed, Sealed
Mothbrown

Sorry, I couldn't limit it to only 3.


----------



## xoleaxo (May 5, 2008)

rice paper
embark
woodwinked 
vex 
bronze


----------



## nunu (May 5, 2008)

woodwinked, ricepaper and bronze


----------



## Suzyn (May 5, 2008)

Well, woodwinked is a big hit! I love love love that color too!

Mine are: 
of course- Woodwinked
Sable
Vanilla


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 5, 2008)

expensive pink
nylon
retrospeck


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 5, 2008)

Jest
Mulch
Phloof!

And if I could, I'd add Embark, but really those are my top 3.


----------



## slick (May 5, 2008)

color:
1. Star Violet
2. Nocturnelle
3. Shimmermoss

netural:
1. satin taupe
2. retrospeck
3. twinks


----------



## kokometro (May 5, 2008)

And the winners are:

*Favorite shadow*: 
*Goldmine*. 
She is a drama queen and she's always ready to make an entrance. In the center of the lid or in the inner corner, she always gives the perfect performance Mac eye.

*Most versatile*
*Showstopper/Embark* 

These two  seem to show up in LE palettes almost as much as their slutty cousin 'smut'.  
They are always around and always ready to play any role.
Crease, smudgey liner, tight liner, brow filler.
These two are like the *Swiss Army Knives* of shadows.



*Neutral*: *Woodwinked* (she wins every time)..she's classy.

and in the additional category of

*Highlighter/Brow*: The award goes to  *NYLON!!!* 

All will be present at the after party looking gorgeous, of course.


----------



## ledonatella (May 5, 2008)

My top 3 are:

Phloof- Perfect highlighter
Smut- perfect smokey color, not too dark just right
Flirty Number- a perfect plummy taupe, love this so much


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 5, 2008)

Neutrals - vanilla, naked lunch, satin taupe
Colors - paradisco, club, haux


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 5, 2008)

Color:

Carbon 
Coppering
Big T

Neutral:

Arena
Twinks
Sable


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 5, 2008)

Neutral:
Woodwinked
Shale
Nylon

Colors:
Nocturnelle
Carbon
Steamy


----------



## revinn (May 5, 2008)

Neutrals:
Blanc Type
Smut
Modest Tone or Samoa Silk

Brights:
Paradisco
Coppering
Mood Ring


----------



## GreekChick (May 5, 2008)

Club, Ricepaper and Typographic.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 5, 2008)

shore leave
neutral pink or illegal cargo
woodwinked
romp or tempting (tempting is a lustre but is AWESOME!)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

Woodwinked
Satin Taupe
Ricepaper


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 5, 2008)

Satin taupe, nylon and mulch.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (May 5, 2008)

*Neutral:*
Tempting
Vanilla
Goregous Gold

*Color:*
Parfait Amour
Aquadisiac
Humid

Wow that wasnt easy.....


----------



## Deirdre (May 5, 2008)

French Grey, Star Violet, Rose Blanc.

I'm starting to really lean towards Neutral Pink, too.


----------



## coachkitten (May 6, 2008)

Mine are:

Satin Taupe
Pollen
Innuendo


----------



## mreichert (May 6, 2008)

Neutrals:
Satin Taupe, Wedge, Bronze

Colors:
Contrast, Big T, Sumptuous Olive


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 6, 2008)

Neutral: Soba, Soft Brown, Texture

Color: Falling Star, Expensive Pink, Mulch


----------



## KikiB (May 6, 2008)

Crystal Avalanche
Moon's Reflection
umm...Crystal Avalanche (heh). Ok, for a different one, Goldmine.


----------



## jetplanesex (May 6, 2008)

Shadows I use the most:
--Nylon
--Shroom
--All That Glitters

Shadow I think is the prettiest:
--Parrot


----------



## spectrolite (May 6, 2008)

This is subject to change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These are the three I reach for most often lately:

- A Little Folie
- Beautiful Iris
- Parrot or Big T


----------



## Buttercup (May 6, 2008)

Neutral (picking 3 of these was really hard):
Shroom
Moth Brown
Patina

(closely next would be Concrete, Remotely Gray and Satin Taupe)

Colour:
Nocturnelle
Humid
Shale


----------



## ilorietta (May 6, 2008)

Ricepaper, Era, handwritten


----------



## xiahe (May 6, 2008)

Woodwinked, Dazzlelight and Clue!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 6, 2008)

3 neutral e/s:
Bronze
Goldmine
Ricepaper

3 colored e/s:
Freshwater
Humid
Teal (I know not an e/s, but i just love it)


----------



## RaynelleM (May 6, 2008)

To me neutral is black, white & grey ... so I'm going to say Carbon, Chill & Scene

Colours ... it's so hard to choose just 3 but if I had to pick my favs (today's  ) would be Juiced, Post Haste & Aquadisiac


----------



## Sprout (May 6, 2008)

Velvet Moss
Magic dust
Rummy


----------



## makeba (May 6, 2008)

expensive pink, sketch and coppering


----------



## Sanayhs (May 6, 2008)

I'm not much of a neutral girl - so, my top 3 'neutral' eyeshadows that I reach for would have to be *Blanc Type, Knight Divine and Electra* (carbon placing a close fourth, followed by woodwinked and sable). As for colours... my favourites are *freshwater, firespot and indian ink* (with massive love for humid, expensive pink and bright sunshine, too! and so many others... ahahaha. oh, and I can't even express how much I love the colour of peppier, even though it could have better texture...).


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 7, 2008)

Mulch, Amber Lights, Pandemonium.


----------



## panda0410 (May 7, 2008)

Satin Taupe and Black Tied because I just use them so much. For colour I would have to say Parrot, its the prettiest one I have


----------



## tigerli17 (May 7, 2008)

My neutral eyeshadows (ones I wear most I gotta say) are:
1. Dazzlelight! I use this so much I'm nearing pan for the first time ever!
2. Satin Taupe - I use this a lot with dazzlelight, especially for the at-work look. It just spreads on so easily for me and blends nicely.
3. Black Tied - Just for a bit more definition when I wear the previous two.

My colours:
1. Freshwater - just applies so beautifully even if blue does make me look like a drag queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Steamy - I LOVE the texture and applies like a dream. Just wish I had the chance to use it more.
3. Beauty Marked - Love it for when I'm bored with black. It blends so lovely for a nice smoky eye too.


----------



## miss_bailey (May 7, 2008)

Ricepaper, Satin Taupe and Club.
I would say carbon but its a given.


----------



## Bluebell (May 7, 2008)

Neutral:

Sable
Mothbrown
Phloof

Color:

Pompeus Blue
Fertile
Wondergrass


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 7, 2008)

These are the colors that I always seem to gravitate to:

Woodwinked
Vanilla
Humid


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 7, 2008)

*Neutral:*
- Nylon
- Shore Leave
- Rose Blanc
- Vanilla Pigment

*Color:*
- Brill
- Steamy
- Wondergrass


----------



## getchasum (May 10, 2008)

Mulch
Mothbrown
Phloof!


----------



## lilmeggers09 (May 13, 2008)

Sable
Jest
Satin Taupe


----------



## Schneeweisschen (May 13, 2008)

If I had to limit down to only three MAC-eyeshadows they´d most probably be

~ Chill
~ Big T
~ Humid


----------



## user79 (May 15, 2008)

Color:
Firespot
Bright Fuchsia pigment
Blue Brown pigment

Neutral:
Shroom
Expensive Pink
Woodwinked


----------



## Esperanza (May 15, 2008)

*Neutrals*:
Jest
Shroom
Neutral Pink

*Color*:
Beauty Marked
Old Gold pigment
Blue Brown Pigment


----------



## infernalmachine (May 15, 2008)

well i don't own ALL mac shadows but so far i must say

sable
star violet
all that glitters

(can you tell i'm warm toned?)


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 18, 2008)

thanks for starting this thread

its really helpful as a newbie to know which eyeshadows people like


----------



## mreichert (May 18, 2008)

It changes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Neutrals: Vanilla, Cork, Espresso
Colors: Contrast, Club, Parrot


----------



## Julzie (May 18, 2008)

I like:

Woodwinked
Satin Taupe
Moth Brown

And for colours, I like:

Flashtrack
Club
Humid


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

Parrot
Humid
Vanilla


----------



## natalie75 (May 18, 2008)

Neutral

Relaxing
Brule
Naked Lunch

Color

Twinks
Purple Haze
Firespot

Hard to pick just three


----------



## sirenita79 (May 18, 2008)

Vex
Shroom
Black tied


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 19, 2008)

*Color:*
*Parrot 
Eye Popping 
Stars N' Rockets *

*Neutral:*
*Woodwinked 
Goldmine
Cocomotion (pigment)*


----------



## rocking chick (May 19, 2008)

*Color *- Mercurial,Ether,Lovestone

*Neutral* - By Jupiter,Illusionary/Burning Ambition,Satin Taupe


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznbaby4ever94* 

 
_thanks for starting this thread

its really helpful as a newbie to know which eyeshadows people like_

 
ive picked my top 3

shroom
satin taupe
naked lunch


XD


----------



## Primula (May 19, 2008)

*Neutrals:*
Woodwinked
Grain
B-Rich

*Colors:
*Haunting
Stomp
Jeweltone


----------



## Karen_B (May 19, 2008)

Neutral:
Quarry MES
Moth Brown
Jest

Colour:
Moon's Reflection
Trax
Moonflower

Gosh... it is always so hard to choose favourite eyeshadows!


----------



## cocodivatime (May 25, 2008)

I am so new to MAC shadows and I'm learning what does and does not work for me.  Up until a few months ago i didnt even know how to apply more than one color on my eye properly.  LOL

With that being said my favorites that i like to reach for (so far) are:

Bronze
All the glitters
Romp ( i think.  or is it romping?)


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 26, 2008)

Colors:

Satellite Dreams
Crystal
Contrast
Beauty Marked

Neutral:
Woodwinked
Vex
Tempting

I need some new colors... sigh.


----------



## Miss Rose (Jun 10, 2008)

Carbon,saddle and vanilla. I can create a natural look and a smokey eye with those. They are always in my emergency makeup stash haha


----------



## aimee (Jun 10, 2008)

shimmermoss
freshwater
naked lunch 
my top 3


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

Romp
Espresso
Nylon


----------



## 1trumaclova (Jun 10, 2008)

Amberlights,carbon,nylon!!!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jun 10, 2008)

Patina
Ricepaper
Carbon


----------



## VersaceBlonde (Jun 10, 2008)

Bronze, Honey Lust, and Humid


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jun 11, 2008)

Mine are Fig. 1, Woodwinked, and Deep Truth. Whenever I wear eyeshadow, it's pretty likely that I have one of those on.


----------



## magia (Aug 1, 2008)

My top 3:

Amber lights
Expensive pink 
Hey (from Fafi eyes 1)


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 3, 2008)

*Neutral: *Satin Taupe, Phloof! (to hightligting) and Shroom.
*
Color:* Sea & Sky (MES), Trophy Pink (from Royal Assets: 6 cool eyes) and Pink Freeze.


----------

